# Updated build date



## Stuward57

Hi First post so please be kind! Ordered a Tt sport a few months back and the build date was 20/07/15. I have seen from the various posts that a few members have seen their delivery dates moved forwards so checked this morning and was shaking with delight to see that mine was indeed in advance of what I was told by the dealer. Have to say very envious of all of the tts/slime guys and girls but I have got a great car to look forward to!


----------



## Stuward57

Sorry my post was boring won't bother again


----------



## Mr R

Don't apologise! 

Welcome, and I'm sure you'll love the car when it arrives. What options did you go for?


----------



## Dano28

Sounds good!

When are you expecting to be in possession of the car then?


----------



## sherry13

Welcome to the forum. I love the anticipation people have re the build dates and delivery. Met a bloke today with a fabulous black TTS (so to speak) and he was saying he'd ordered it in May. That's May 2014! He got it last month. But it kind of wasn't a thing at that time so the order wasn't put in till much later. Or something. But anyway, his was all-black on 20s, it looked sensational and the daytime running lights on black metallic were positively evil.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## olympic

Welcome! I'm also fairly new to the forum. (reading a lot, not posting that much)

When did you have placed your order?

I have ordered mine (TTS) end of june, production date is in october.


----------



## TT-Thomas

Hi guys and girls. Also a relatively new poster. Is there a website to track your build or do I have to keep talking to the dealer. Just ordered my TT today
Cheers


----------



## Dano28

TT-Thomas said:


> Hi guys and girls. Also a relatively new poster. Is there a website to track your build or do I have to keep talking to the dealer. Just ordered my TT today
> Cheers


https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/you ... re/landing


----------



## Dano28

Check out this thread too viewtopic.php?f=98&t=868657&start=285


----------



## Mr R

Just actually registered mine. Pretty useful, it also lists all the options that the car has...!

Welcome TT-Thomas and Olympic.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Stuward57 said:


> Hi First post so please be kind! Ordered a Tt sport a few months back and the build date was 20/07/15. I have seen from the various posts that a few members have seen their delivery dates moved forwards so checked this morning and was shaking with delight to see that mine was indeed in advance of what I was told by the dealer. Have to say very envious of all of the tts/slime guys and girls but I have got a great car to look forward to!


Welcome to the Forum. The Mark 3 Sport is actually very similar to the Mark 2 s-line in terms of the front end design and, in my opinion, looks great. It also offers the option of a snazzy brown leather which looks great with white. What colour did you go for and what options did you choose.


----------



## Stuward57

Hi, I went for Glacier White with the following options: twin spoke dynamic alloys, Acoustic parking system,Auto dimming rear view mirror with light and rain sensors,Cruise Control,Front centre armrest,Hill hold assist and finally the Storage and luggage pack.
Just checked the Audi website this morning and already my car has moved on to " Your Audi TT Coupe is about to be assembled" so I don't think the delivery date is going to be 1st September now!


----------



## Mr R

Nice! I think they get built pretty quickly, and then the longest part seems to be shipping. Fingers crossed for 1st September.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Excellent colour choice! :wink: I really do think that white shows off the lines of the new TT really well. Once built my car took about three weeks to deliver but you could get it sooner depending on shipping dates and where you live in the UK in proximity to the port.


----------



## olympic

Nice colour and options!

Thanks Mr R


----------



## TT-Thomas

Thanks for the welcome Mr R. 

The dealership gave me a rough estimation of October for delivery however I'm hoping that is the worst case scenario.
Seen some posts about people having their delivery dates pushed forward which is what I'm hoping for. Never been as excited about a car as I am at the minute


----------



## Dano28

Same as what dealer told me...mind you I ordered Wednesday and I think they said they'll place the order next week so it'll be November at this rate lol


----------



## TT-Thomas

Finally been given a build week of 35

Edit: It doesn't show my optional extras on the production page. Is that normal?


----------



## dink

TT-Thomas said:


> Finally been given a build week of 35
> 
> Edit: It doesn't show my optional extras on the production page. Is that normal?


Seems to be the case that is usually doesnt list optional extras. Otherwise there's going to be a bit of an issue when I pick my car up this week.


----------



## TT-Thomas

TT-Thomas said:


> Finally been given a build week of 55
> 
> Edit: It doesn't show my optional extras on the production page. Is that normal?


yeah you're spot on. Unreasonably excited though, going to be on that tracker every day


----------



## Stuward57

Absolutely over the moon....pick up my car from Audi Salisbury at 4.30 Thursday afternoon.


----------



## TT-Thomas

Just had a call from Audi customer service, apparently the factory that makes TT's closes in august so build date has been pushed back a little longer until September now. gutted


----------



## Desmodave996

TT-Thomas said:


> Just had a call from Audi customer service, apparently the factory that makes TT's closes in august so build date has been pushed back a little longer until September now. gutted


Guessing the factory is in Italy, have this every year with Ducati parts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Thomas

Well, had an email saying my car would be delivered in the middle of September this morning, to which I replied this is either a lie or incorrect as the production factory is closed in august.

This was followed by a swift phone call from the dealership, pretty much setting that delivery date in stone and saying that it would be here by mid September. Which I find hard to believe, on the tracker my car is on 'preparation' stage, so if the place is closed how is it going to progress any further along the production line? I probably being naive and definitely impatient, does anyone have any clue as to how they could promise me that date?

Cheers.


----------



## leopard

If they've set the date "in stone" ask them if they'll wager it with their salary 8)


----------



## TT-Thomas

leopard said:


> If they've set the date "in stone" ask them if they'll wager it with their salary 8)


Not a bad shout. thinking about it now I should've asked for at least something to wager


----------



## deeve

Desmodave996 said:


> TT-Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing the factory is in Italy, have this every year with Ducati parts!
Click to expand...

Er no, the factory is in Hungary.

Why not sign up for a factory tour (Restarts 1st September) and see yours coming off the end of the line?
Cost less than £2 for the tour. Ok and a bit to get there but so what.


----------



## visuar

To clarify, the tour would be in Germany, not Hungary (even though the car is mainly built there).

Factory tours actually restart on Monday August 31st, as that's when mine is


----------



## Dano28

How do you book factory tours?


----------



## deeve

visuar said:


> To clarify, the tour would be in Germany, not Hungary (even though the car is mainly built there).
> 
> Factory tours actually restart on Monday August 31st, as that's when mine is


Not sure what tour you're on but the Gyor plant where the TT is made is in Hungary. Option of 3 tours, body shop, 2 hours, final assembly 1.5 hrs, engine assembly 1.5 hrs.

https://audi.hu/en/gyarlatogatas/


----------



## visuar

Sorry, first time I've heard of a tour there. Thanks for correcting me 

I'm on the tour at Ingolstadt.


----------



## TT-Thomas

Just checked my tracker this morning and apparently my car has now moved on from preparation into the panel shop!

Anyone else?


----------



## sherry13

Same here - it's with the panel beaters! Someone tell them about the sills...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jryoung

Mines still in "Order Received" and due to be built from 19th Oct. Placed the order around 21st July


----------



## vagman

TT-Thomas said:


> Just checked my tracker this morning and apparently my car has now moved on from preparation into the panel shop!
> 
> Anyone else?


Nope...still stuck on Preparation....and has been for 3 weeks now.

Grrrr.....


----------



## 6foot2

Hi All, TT Newbie here.

I placed my order last Sunday but my order number is yet to be recognised by the tracker. I've read that some people have their order numbers available almost instantly and others haven't seen theirs for a couple of weeks. My dealer said that the tracking system is a bit 'clunky' so maybe it's just variable... I'll just keep trying... The dealer reckons mine will be delivered early October though, so compared with some of you guys who ordered ages ago, I guess I can't complain.

Has anyone tried asking a dealer to borrow a demonstrator over a weekend to get a 'fix'?


----------



## jryoung

I guess your dealer had a preallocated build slot, unlike mine where I clearly just joined the back of the queue.


----------



## olympic

Mine joined also back in the queue I guess, got an update from the dealer.
(No tracking available in The Netherlands)

Ordered: week 26 (June 26)
Expected built week: 41 (October 5 to 11)
Expected delivery week: 43 (October 19 to 25)

The wait is long, but also fun


----------



## TT-Thomas

Mines fired through the stages. It's gone through panel shop paint shop and now it's in assembly all in 2 days.


----------



## sherry13

Same here, ours will be blood brothers!

It's now on "quality control", which presumably comprises of a hefty Hungarian with a hammer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Yes sherry! Just checked this morning it's also on quality control. The wait is agonising!


----------



## NoelTTS

olympic said:


> Mine joined also back in the queue I guess, got an update from the dealer.
> (No tracking available in The Netherlands)
> 
> Ordered: week 26 (June 26)
> Expected built week: 41 (October 5 to 11)
> Expected delivery week: 43 (October 19 to 25)
> 
> The wait is long, but also fun


Similar timings for me in Italy. Ordered in June with build week 40, but I am hoping for one or two weeks earlier.


----------



## olympic

NoelTTS said:


> Similar timings for me in Italy. Ordered in June with build week 40, but I am hoping for one or two weeks earlier.


Hope it also NoelTTS, for the both of us! :lol:


----------



## sherry13

How is it going, TT-Thomas? 
Latest update is that it's on its way.

In related news, isn't there something slightly odd about this German designed map of Germany? I mean...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Sadly mine is still in quality control  thought they would've been born together sherry


----------



## 6foot2

sherry13 said:


> How is it going, TT-Thomas?
> Latest update is that it's on its way.
> 
> In related news, isn't there something slightly odd about this German designed map of Germany? I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ha ha ha ha ha!

"Who do you think you are kidding Mr Hitler?" :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Haha, it's uncannily like those famous opening titles. But what struck me most are the countries that appear to make up Germany. Yikes!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Returned from Leeds festival this morning and had a look at the tracker and shes finally on her way


----------



## sherry13

Fantastic news. They were born together after all! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg

TT-Thomas said:


> Returned from Leeds festival this morning and had a look at the tracker and shes finally on her way


Congrats.


----------



## jryoung

Mine slipped again - twice in 2 weeks - now will being construction in week beginning 26th Oct. Ordered on 21st July


----------



## 6foot2

Woohoo! I got a confirmed build week commencing 21st September! 8)


----------



## TT-Thomas

What is the average delivery time once the audi has left the factory?


----------



## sherry13

TT-Thomas - about one year, I think. Mine's been at the port in Germany for a week. Most people find its about 3 weeks from leaving the factory to the driveway.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg

Quick question re tracker,

My order has been stuck on preparation now for ten days ( :x ) just wondering how long other orders progressed at this stage?

Not that I'm getting impatient......


----------



## F1_STAR

Took mine just under two months from ordering in the end of Nov '14 to delivery in January '15, but this was when there order book wasn't as busy as it is now due to good discounts being made available.... Time flies, will need a new one soon


----------



## jryoung

10 days? Been 6 weeks so far


----------



## sherry13

TT-Thomas - mine is now in the UK apparently. So that was basically a week in Emden...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Sherry - I'm assuming since yours left the factory earlier that yours would've possibly caught an early ferry? Checked this morning and it still says its not in the UK. Maybe next week for me


----------



## TT-Thomas

Mine is also in the UK!


----------



## Snake Pliskin

How long does it normally take to be assigned a confirmed build week ?

Placed an order approx 4 weeks ago for a S Line for the wife along with an RS3 for me.

Neither have got build weeks yet although the TT will be built way ahead of the RS3 I am sure.

We ideally wanted both cars for 1st March 2016 but not sure the RS3 will be available by then.


----------



## sherry13

Very odd not to have a build date after a month. A search in the bar above will take you to various tales on this from other users, but in my personal experience it was a few days. Certainly less than a week. Time to get on to your dealer or Audi UK or both!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Great news TT-Thomas - mine now says it is being delivered to the dealer - though they are denying this. Both will be right as "being delivered" could easily constitute being sat waiting for a lorry for a week!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6foot2

Snake Pliskin said:


> How long does it normally take to be assigned a confirmed build week ?
> 
> Placed an order approx 4 weeks ago for a S Line for the wife along with an RS3 for me.
> 
> Neither have got build weeks yet although the TT will be built way ahead of the RS3 I am sure.
> 
> We ideally wanted both cars for 1st March 2016 but not sure the RS3 will be available by then.


It was 2 1/2 weeks after 16th August before I got a confirmed build date for 21st September, with delivery anticipated on 20th October. I would have thought 1st March delivery would be a doddle.


----------



## jjg

Hurrah, checked again this morning and it's moved on to panel shop.

Only 14 days on Preparation, that's not too bad then compared to some others.

( For anyone one else waiting and following build timelines:
Placed order on 3rd July, order showed up on the tracker as order received after about 8 days. 
Showed as Preparation on 28th August. 
Updated to Panel shop today ).


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Hmmm .... I will keep checking and advise if / when dates are confirmed for both cars.

I do think the TT delivery will be a doddle too - if anything it could be sat at the Dealers for a few months waiting for 1st March


----------



## sherry13

It's arrived. So ordered end of May, spent 4 days being made, 3 days at "quality control", a week at the port in Germany and a travel day (including Bank Holiday), 2 days at port in UK and is now at the dealership according to the website. Not that the dealers have been in touch...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6foot2

Ooh exciting Sherry13!

Do you know if you have to wait for long after it arrives at the dealers? Do they have to 'do' stuff before you can collect it?


----------



## sherry13

Thanks! Well I suspect they have to check for any damage during transit and then hammer that out. Probably literally.

I was told it could take up to 5 days for the "PDI" but others on here are probably better informed than I am to discuss what that entails. I am having it professionally detailed so it won't be that!

To be fair, I can't get to them for a week anyway.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R

Ohhhh good news Sherry.  Glasgow Audi told me they can turn things round in a day after receiving it. What do you mean you can't get to them for a week?


----------



## sherry13

I know! Life and work - busy, busy! Besides, I just don't have the clothes for the new car yet. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

My car is also on the way to the dealership. However heard no word from them thus far. Will contact them as soon as it arrives there and see what they have to say 

UPDATE: It has arrived!! Well according to the tracker, going to give them a call monday


----------



## sherry13

Great news TT-Thomas! The blood brother has arrived!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

My TTS is due to be started next monday.

Typically how long are you guys waiting form start to delivery?

I am getting twitchy


----------



## sherry13

Mine spent 3 weeks in preparation BUT that was basically the first few weeks of August when the plant is quiet, as i understand it. Then it whizzed through the making of it, at a rate of one stage a day (a stage being the increments on the Audi website login) so that was all done in a working week, it spend 3 days being inspected, about a week at the German port, a travel day and then 2 days from UK port to delivery. Turnaround time has been put at 3 working days by dealer but I can't collect it until a later date anyway. That was for a TTS roadster with basically everything bar the squeak.

Hope that helps.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Mine and Sherry's situation is literally the same except I opted for the TT Coupe S-line. Spent the same amount of time in preparation however, Sherry's left the factory before mine (probably because its a different factory for the TTS) but pretty much arrived at the dealership within the same week. Blood Brothers 8)


----------



## no name

The suspense is killing me. I need to simmer, it's more realistic to expect mid-end October then for me. :-*


----------



## 6foot2

No sign of my August order/Sept 21st build week car on the tracker, so I phoned Audi and they said that they are aware that some people have been able to track their car and some people haven't. They assured me however that mine is fixed for 21st Sept build week, I just might not be able to follow progress.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Collecting the beast Monday. Photos to follow


----------



## sherry13

TT-Thomas - great work, can't wait to see the brother!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28

Quick question, my car according to the tracker was due to start production on 5th October, but checking the tracker last night it says it has now joined the production line...

Does this mean it might be getting build slightly earlier? 

Thanks


----------



## TT-Thomas

Dano28 said:


> Quick question, my car according to the tracker was due to start production on 5th October, but checking the tracker last night it says it has now joined the production line...
> 
> Does this mean it might be getting build slightly earlier?
> 
> Thanks


Dano, yes more than likely. I was told my delivery date would be the end of November and it was delivered on the 11th of September!


----------



## no name

Just checked mine which seems to have jumed to assembly. Wasn't supposed to start til tomorrow.


----------



## no name

and now quality control... :lol: *s***s his pants.


----------



## jjg




----------



## Dano28

You mean your car was due to be built the day after that you actually checked and it was already on assembly?

Bonus!!

Hope mine starts before the date it was saying (5th Oct)


----------



## 6foot2

Woohoo! I phoned Audi UK Customer Services for an update (the online tracker wasn't working for me. According to the CS guy, the only people that could track their cars had been invited to try the system by email) and my car has been built already and is sitting at Emden waiting for shipment! Here's hoping it catches an early embarkation, favourable winds and a captain wanting to get home to his missus for date night! :lol:


----------



## jjg

6foot2,

my cars probably next to yours. My car has been stuck there for the last 7 days.

(Bet 3 boats all turn up at the same time) :roll:


----------



## 6foot2

Let's hope so [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] Mine is on it's way


----------



## sherry13

TT-Thomas - where's my brother?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg

Not saying I'm getting bored waiting but I've started boat watching now ! (Reminds me of an old Amiga game)

Looks like WESER HIGHWAY and SCHELDE HIGHWAY are two of the sips used to transport to Grimsby. One just coming into UK and one recently left Emden.

http://www.portarrivals.com/list.asp

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/


----------



## 6foot2

Ha ha, I started doing that too! If those two vehicle carriers have recently left Emden though, why wasn't your car on one of them? Or maybe it is? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6foot2

Good news jjg: _Gran Canaria Car_ and _Ems Highway_ are 2 vehicle carriers due into Emden on 28th Sept and 25th Sept respectively and in the past, they have both stopped off in the UK - Tyne, Grimsby and Immingham. Maybe we'll be on the move soon!


----------



## no name

Mine is still waiting to cross... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## visuar

The Dionysos Leader is due in Southampton on the 30th before making it's way to the U.S.

In case anyone wants to track it: https://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9426350


----------



## jjg

Same here.

Popped in to speak to dealer who stated unexpected delay due to large number of orders coming across. Thinks mine will come over at the end of this week.


----------



## jjg

Woo Hoo, finally in the Country.

Only took two weeks from leaving factory but finally here.


----------



## 6foot2

Yay! Mine's on ship and my dealer reckons she'll get it in 7-10 days! Can't wait!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 186065

I heard today my beauty will be here early next week - ordered 31st July. It's felt like a looooong time


----------



## jryoung

Ordered mine around 21st July - its just moved to "preparation" stage.  Not expecting to receive it until November  sometime.
Configuration Code AUKXNGFK
TTS S-Tronic, Nano Grey, Express Red seats, Matrix, Parking + Assist, Tech, Comfort, Traffic Sign, Cruise, Hold
Options I didn't choose:
Electric folding mirrors, Storage, Phone Box, Red Calipers, side assist
Options I didn't consider:
Privacy, Silver seat trim, Electric seats, reversing camera, Advanced Key


----------



## Dano28

Just checked mine today and it's moved to the panel shop


----------



## NoelTTS

jryoung said:


> Ordered mine around 21st July - its just moved to "preparation" stage.  Not expecting to receive it until November  sometime.
> Configuration Code AUKXNGFK
> TTS S-Tronic, Nano Grey, Express Red seats, Matrix, Parking + Assist, Tech, Comfort, Traffic Sign, Cruise, Hold
> Options I didn't choose:
> Electric folding mirrors, Storage, Phone Box, Red Calipers, side assist
> Options I didn't consider:
> Privacy, Silver seat trim, Electric seats, reversing camera, Advanced Key


You guys are lucky!

I ordered mine of similar spec back at the start of June from my Italian dealer. Build week 40 (this week). But I can't track it as we have no on line tracker in this country. My dealer says it is still in week 40, but I would love to be able to track it like you can. Interesting though that JR ordered his car 6 weeks after me and has the same build week.


----------



## Dano28

In Paint Shop today - starting to feel a bit more real now


----------



## galum

Ordered mine on the 1st August and was told on Tuesday that it was on the boat.  Frustratingly i cant track it online as my official Audi order form only has a 7 digit number and the website expects an 8 digit code. The dealer did provide an 8 digit number (totally different!) but that doesn't work with either mine nor the dealers postcode. Oh well sure it will work out in the end. /crosses fingers :roll:


----------



## Dano28

Moved to Assembly this morning! 

Anyone any idea how long until I see it now, 2-3 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## jjg

Dano28,

my car (TTS coupe) was in assembly 23 days ago. It's currently showing as delivery, and I'm hoping I'll get it Friday which will be 4 weeks from Assembly to collection.

From posts I think others like Sherry were a little quicker but only by a few days.


----------



## Dano28

Thanks jjg

The last bit of the wait always seems the longest!


----------



## 6foot2

Dano28 said:


> Moved to Assembly this morning!
> 
> Anyone any idea how long until I see it now, 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Thanks


Dano28

My build start was 21 Sept; it was at Emden on 23rd (maybe Sports don't take as long?  ) and reached the UK on 1 Oct. My dealer expects me to be able to collect around 7th-10th. Not long now  8)


----------



## Dano28

That's sounds more like what I was hoping for 

Was thinking they probably need the money now after dieselgate so maybe they'd start to expedite them all


----------



## Dano28

Car has now moved on to the QC stage, so two days in assembly.

Says it can take up to a week to QC.


----------



## 6foot2

Woohoo! I'm collecting mine on Friday!

... Might be a slow week...[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 186065

Picking my car up at 8.30 in the morning. Chances are I won't sleep too good tonight


----------



## no name

Friday for me too  Wetting myself. I am going to give the mk2 a good thrashing before i trade her in :-D


----------



## galum

placeborick said:


> Friday for me too  Wetting myself. I am going to give the mk2 a good thrashing before i trade her in :-D


Can i please ask what your order date was? Just to give me a rough idea for mine? (ordered 1st Aug)


----------



## no name

Just over 12 weeks from scratch


----------



## Dano28

Well after a long 5 day wait in QC she's finally "in transit".

Anybody comment on rough time that takes?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## johnny_hungus

Ordered mine around the beginning of September and it has just gone into QC today. Nice fast turnaround I hope, seems about the norm


----------



## jryoung

Ordered on 20th July, it's just gone to panel shop. Expecting delivery late November, 4 months end to end
EDIT: Now in Paint Shop


----------



## jryoung

So mine is now in QC. Hopefully a mid November pickup then


----------



## Dano28

Phoned for an update today, left factory on 12th arrived at port 16th sat waiting for a ship now to the UK.


----------



## NoelTTS

Dano28 said:


> Phoned for an update today, left factory on 12th arrived at port 16th sat waiting for a ship now to the UK.


Hi Dano

Looks like yours and mine are following the same path. Except that mine is on its way to Italy, so no boats involved. I am hoping for some good news today.


----------



## jryoung

Well my TTS only spent 1 day in QC - not sure if that is a good thing or not, but it is in transit now. Perhaps it will catch up with the others waiting at the docks? How can you tell which ship it goes on?


----------



## jryoung

Looks like the WESER HIGHWAY is going to leave EMDEN later today / early tomorrow and arrive at GRIMSBY tomorrow. Not sure whether my car will make it , it may still be in transit to the dock .
Does the yourAudi status update tell you when it reaches Emden?


----------



## Dano28

Hi jryoung

No mine just says that's it's left the factory next one down says arrived in UK, which isn't highlighted yet.

How did you find out about that ship?

I've been phoning customer services asking where mine is, still at Emdem today, finger crossed it gets on that boat 

Says it left at 13.15 due to arrive tomorrow 12.15 at Grimbsy.


----------



## Dano28

Car must be on the boat tracker has moved to car is in the UK this morning!

Hopefully not long now!!


----------



## jryoung

Good news for you Dano, unfortunately mine is still in mainland Europe at the moment. 
There were some other links in this thread to 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/hom ... :53/zoom:7


----------



## johnny_hungus

jryoung said:


> Good news for you Dano, unfortunately mine is still in mainland Europe at the moment.
> There were some other links in this thread to
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/hom ... :53/zoom:7


My dealer tells me that although mine is at the port, where it has been for 2 days, it won't be over here for a couple of weeks.

Sounds a bit odd to me! :lol:


----------



## jryoung

The EMDEN http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/det ... ssel:EMDEN
is leaving later today for Sheerness - let's hope our cars are on it!
I think a week or so at the port isn't unusual though. I expect there is a queue.


----------



## NoelTTS

Mine arrives at the dealer tomorrow, so I will be there on Saturday to take a first look before PDI begins. :lol:

I will be making sure to check those door sills that others have had issues with.


----------



## Dano28

Saying on the way to the dealers today!! That was quick!


----------



## NoelTTS

And here she is.


----------



## johnny_hungus

NoelTTS said:


> And here she is.


Lovely looking, I got the same but with red calipers too but with the standard wheels - they looked easier to clean :lol:

Mine is now in the UK, so looking forward to a call from the dealers soon.


----------



## NoelTTS

johnny_hungus said:


> NoelTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely looking, I got the same but with red calipers too but with the standard wheels - they looked easier to clean :lol:
> 
> Mine is now in the UK, so looking forward to a call from the dealers soon.
Click to expand...

Hi Johnny

Thanks

Looks even better in the flesh.

Those are the standard wheels for Italy spec. I was expecting to see the Hankook tyres, but actually it has Continentals.

Anyway, my first job will be to swap them for Michelin winter tyres, already ordered and awaiting fitting at the local tyre shop.


----------



## Dano28

Spoke to dealer apparently now it's in UK it goes from Grimbsy to Alconbury to be PDI'd then off to the dealer so he's quoting 2 weeks now until I have it...

Dragging a bit now


----------



## Dano28

NoelTTS said:


> And here she is.


Very nice looking car Noel, bet you can't wait now!


----------



## NoelTTS

Dano28 said:


> NoelTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking car Noel, bet you can't wait now!
Click to expand...

Indeed not Dano but at least I know where the car is now  . I have to wait another week for PDI and registration. In any case I am working in Germany all next week.


----------



## jryoung

So, for the techies out there, my delivery status XML looks like this (with some non-XML annotation.
Although my status on the webpage is still "In transit", "Your Audi has left Ingolstadt", it has changed to code 38. Any clue (is it on or about to be on a boat?)
In the same XML, there is my VIN as well.

"orderHistory":[
{
"orderStatus":"38", *==> In transit / ??????*
"statusDate":"2015-10-25T03:01:42+0000"
},
{
"orderStatus":"30", *==> In transit / left Ingolstadt*
"statusDate":"2015-10-20T01:01:49+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"24", *==> QC*
"statusDate":"2015-10-19T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"23", *==> Assembly*
"statusDate":"2015-10-17T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"22", *==> Paint Shop*
"statusDate":"2015-10-16T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"21", *==> Panel Shop*
"statusDate":"2015-10-15T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"20", *==> Preparation*
"statusDate":"2015-10-01T01:01:30+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"10",
"statusDate":"2015-07-26T02:02:01+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus":"00",
"statusDate":"2015-07-24T01:02:02+0100"
}
],


----------



## Dano28

Tracker showing car has arrived at the dealers!

One thing I have found about the tracker is it's generally a big ahead of itself, so the car will probably arrive at some point today or tomorrow, just for other checking and yet to check the tracker.


----------



## jryoung

Dano28 said:


> Tracker showing car has arrived at the dealers!


Yours or mine?
So, digging into the HTML on the tracker page, I can determine that the status code 39 means it is in the UK, and 40 means it is on the way to the dealer (ie left the UK port on a transporter).
As mine is still on 38, I can only guess it wasn't on the "African Highway" that docked at Grimsby yesterday, and is therefore still in Emden. :?


----------



## johnny_hungus

Mine has arrived at the dealers according to the tracker. Just checked my order date which was the 29th of August, so it only took a couple of months to get here, not too bad.

Looking forward to getting it now, I hope others' orders hurry up and land.


----------



## jryoung

johnny_hungus said:


> I hope others' orders hurry up and land.


Mine is still in Germany I believe. Another day of anticipating which boat it may be on...


----------



## johnny_hungus

jryoung said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope others' orders hurry up and land.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is still in Germany I believe. Another day of anticipating which boat it may be on...
Click to expand...

When did you order yours mate?


----------



## swanny78

I'll join in here if you don't mind:
Exciting week for me just put in an order for a new TTs MK3 specs:
1. TTS - S-Stronic
2. Sepang Blue
3. Super Sports Seats in Rotor Grey
4. Comfort and sound and Tech pack
5. Auto Dimming Door Mirrors
6. Matrix LED Lights
7. Cruise Control
8. Audi Phone Box
9. Red Brake Callipers

I got a really good deal thru a broker basically getting all of the above extras for free barring a few quid. The Audi dealership were in touch last week and I completed a Centre Proposal Form via email (i'm buying on PCP). The car has been ordered now but is pending against quota? Does anybody know what that means? The dealer did say in 2 weeks I should get factory slot and an order number. can't wait


----------



## jryoung

johnny_hungus said:


> When did you order yours mate?


24th July


----------



## jryoung

FInally it is at the dealer... looking forward to picking it up probably next week


----------



## johnny_hungus

jryoung said:


> FInally it is at the dealer... looking forward to picking it up probably next week


Nail biting!


----------



## swanny78

So I'm still waiting a build date 4 weeks on. Is this too long. How long typically should people wait for a build slot. I'm going into my 5th week?


----------



## jryoung

swanny78 said:


> So I'm still waiting a build date 4 weeks on. Is this too long. How long typically should people wait for a build slot. I'm going into my 5th week?


Think you should have had a date by now - it was about 2 weeks for me. Have you called your dealer?


----------



## swanny78

Yea called them twice last week and awaiting a call now as we speak. He's working late to get me a build date apparently. Fingers crossed but my initial experience of the dealer (who will remain nameless for now) has not been great, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. It will have been 5 weeks on Wednesday since I put the order in.


----------



## swanny78

Ok 3rd promise of a call back and nothing. Gone 10 so assume dealer is not calling me back despite promises. I'll see what tomorrow brings,but I'm slowly losing patience.


----------



## swanny78

Ok progress got a build week now of week 5 so a happy chappy now. Logged onto Audi tracker,official order date 30 Oct 15 and order arrived at Ingolstadt today.


----------



## swanny78

Good news, noticed my construction date has moved from 25th January to 11th, so 2 weeks early. Hopefully it keeps moving in that direction


----------



## jjg

two week jump, nice.


----------



## swanny78

Ok moved to next stage now . Stage 3 Preparation. Whatever that means. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

My build jumped from preparation to assembly in 4 days and then a day later to quality control. I can only assume there are bugs as it was stuck on preparation for 4 weeks. Anyone got an idea how long it roughly takes to go from quality control to delivery?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

And a day later (today) in transit!!!! excited!!!


----------



## david.beeston

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> My build jumped from preparation to assembly in 4 days and then a day later to quality control. I can only assume there are bugs as it was stuck on preparation for 4 weeks. Anyone got an idea how long it roughly takes to go from quality control to delivery?


How do you guys track this? I've been told I'm build week 02 and desperate to keep track of it.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

david.beeston said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My build jumped from preparation to assembly in 4 days and then a day later to quality control. I can only assume there are bugs as it was stuck on preparation for 4 weeks. Anyone got an idea how long it roughly takes to go from quality control to delivery?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys track this? I've been told I'm build week 02 and desperate to keep track of it.
Click to expand...

create an account here and connect to your order - it may take a few calls to Audi Customer Services because if some details dont match it just bombs out. Its good when it works though.

https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... ount/login


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Also i was told my build week was yesterday wk 51 - and yet a day later its in transit!!


----------



## TTmad Chick

Had to join in as I have build week 51 and have been tracking my car. It spent a few weeks in preparation and then went through the panel and paint shops last week. On Friday it went through assembly and yesterday into quality control. If it doesn't move to transit tomorrow I will be worried something has failed quality control :x 
Still hoping to get it early January..


----------



## swanny78

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> My build jumped from preparation to assembly in 4 days and then a day later to quality control. I can only assume there are bugs as it was stuck on preparation for 4 weeks. Anyone got an idea how long it roughly takes to go from quality control to delivery?


. What was your build week, mine was 5 (25th Jan) then moved to 11th Jan construction date. Now it's gone to preparation I can't see estimated construction date. Just trying to gauge how far behind you I was.?


----------



## swanny78

Sorry just read your week was 51, sounds like it's moved forward assuming this is 49 now. I'm hoping mine does the same. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## TTmad Chick

This is build week 51 ( w/b 14 December). My car was assembled a few days early.


----------



## swanny78

TTmad Chick said:


> This is build week 51 ( w/b 14 December). My car was assembled a few days early.


ahh ok gotcha. Cheers


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

this is an interesting post....

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a5 ... d-2809782/


----------



## TTmad Chick

I followed my last car on the sea crossing and was able to follow the maritime maps. I have been lucky in that the ship came into Sheerness and as I live in Kent it didn't take long to get from the port to the dealer  Got to keep fingers crossed my car is on a ship before Christmas


----------



## TTmad Chick

Still stuck in quality control [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## swanny78

Just seen yours is still in QC TTmad. I hope it leaves soon.


----------



## swanny78

Mine is now on day 2 of In Transit, At what point can Audi give you the VIN , I am looking to get it so I can log my car and download the manual on audi website and I need a VIN to do that. In addition people seem to know what ship its on and able to track the ships...how do you do that.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

swanny78 said:


> Mine is now on day 2 of In Transit, At what point can Audi give you the VIN , I am looking to get it so I can log my car and download the manual on audi website and I need a VIN to do that. In addition people seem to know what ship its on and able to track the ships...how do you do that.


Only got my VIN when it arrived at the dealership.


----------



## TTmad Chick

I got my VIN after it arrived in the UK and before it arrived at the dealer


----------



## TTmad Chick

You can follow ships on http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/detail ... port:EMDEN This one is for Emden but you can also look at Bremerhaven. You can find vehicle carriers and look at departures going to the UK port nearest you. There is no info from Audi - it is all guesswork and was a total waste of time for me as I thought my car was coming through Sheerness but in fact it ended up at Grimsby!!!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

TTmad Chick said:


> You can follow ships on http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/detail ... port:EMDEN This one is for Emden but you can also look at Bremerhaven. You can find vehicle carriers and look at departures going to the UK port nearest you. There is no info from Audi - it is all guesswork and was a total waste of time for me as I thought my car was coming through Sheerness but in fact it ended up at Grimsby!!!


Day 3, come on where are the pics of the silver bad boy?!!!


----------



## Tom82

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Day 3, come on where are the pics of the silver bad boy?!!!


Now this sounds like a David Attenborough show...

Day three of this incredible expendiation and still no sittings of the mysterious Silver beast in its natural habitat. Hopefully before our time is up we will have captured this wonderful creature on film.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTmad Chick

In its lair. It won't allow photographs in the rain


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

TTmad Chick said:


> In its lair. It won't allow photographs in the rain


when i got mine i was like a pervy paparazzi with a long lens on a topless kate middleton!

lets see it! or we may think you went for a bog standard A3.


----------



## swanny78

I am tracking the "Neckar Highway" from Enden to Grimsby, It should arrive there at 7pm tonight, I have no idea if that the ship mine is on , but timings are right and is one of the ships Audi use. It should be in the UK tonight, getting close. I am assuming another 1 week before I can collect from Dealer in Kings Lynn.


----------



## swanny78

She arrived in the UK now and status updated. I think my guess on ship was correct. [WHITE SMILING FACE] . How long before next status change to "on way to dealers" ? That's is my question. [WHITE SMILING FACE] I can't wait. !!!


----------



## TTmad Chick

You might have it by this time next week!!!!


----------



## swanny78

Wow I hope so.


----------



## ChadW

So my your audi portal says today my Car is in the UK on the Transit page.

Spoke to the dealer and they said it is still classed a shipping on their system.

Not sure which is most correct here but they reckon it should register as a UK based car at the Grimsby docks come Monday.

So how long do you reckon it will be before I can pick it up? Was hoping this time next week but realistically I guess I am looking at the week after.


----------



## swanny78

So yours must have came in along side mine. Like you I'm Hopi g I can get it next weekend (not spoken to dealer yet tho). Where is your dealer?


----------



## ChadW

Stafford Audi


----------



## ChadW

Hey swanny78 is yours on its way to the dealer yet?

Your Audi updated me today to say it is on the way. Woohoo

#isitthereyet?


----------



## swanny78

Yes it it as off this morning. Dealer called me saying they should have it by the end of working week. I'm hoping I can get Friday but that maybe a bit wishful thinking.


----------



## ChadW

Cool, mine rang back today also and confirmed that while it will be arriving Friday it probably won't be ready to collect till Monday barring any delays that could happen. TBH because I ordered it over the net and most stuff is done online these days it still really has not sunk in yet.


----------



## swanny78

I know what you mean feels a but fake as I bought mine via drivethedeal. Still wont believe it till im halfway up the M1 going home. Im expecting a call today on when I can pick it up. Im going away this weekend so laid down a challenge to have it for then. Seems unlikely I do have the VIN so downloaded the manuals, and dealer gave me reg plate that's been assigned. So hopefully not a long turnaround in dealers.


----------



## swanny78

Ok just heard my car is arriving this afternoon in Kings Lynn. And fingers crossed be ready for tomorrow....sleepness night tonight


----------



## swanny78

Ok she has arrived at last. 3 and a half months after ordering. Unfortunately the guys in the dealers cant PDI until Monday , so I can hopefully get Tuesday. Looioon weekend ahead. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## ChadW

Nice one will try and get my VIN for the manual too. Does that include the Connect/stereo whatever it is manual too?


----------



## swanny78

Yes that's online too.


----------



## Ht1469

swanny78 said:


> I am tracking the "Neckar Highway" from Enden to Grimsby, It should arrive there at 7pm tonight, I have no idea if that the ship mine is on , but timings are right and is one of the ships Audi use. It should be in the UK tonight, getting close. I am assuming another 1 week before I can collect from Dealer in Kings Lynn.


Great dealership. I am on my 3rd Audi from them. Latest is TT Sline FTSI I got from them - month ago. Car was well prepared. Really nice people!


----------



## swanny78

Excellent the guy I have been dealing with has been spot on. Only downside is Kings Lynn os about 3 hrs drive away, but worth the 6k saving. Plus I so get to drive back In a brand new TTS on Tuesday.


----------



## ChadW

swanny78 said:


> Yes that's online too.


Nice one, no arrival status today and the dealer did not email me back the VIN so still hoping it will there on Monday as planned. Was hoping to revise on the manuals over the weekend.


----------

